# Dumpster Rescue



## ChubbyTrubby (Jun 14, 2008)

About 8 years ago, my husband found a tiny kitten in a dumpster near his office. He brought the baby kitty home and he's been our "Dinky" ever since.

Dinky was covered in fleas when we got him. We had to give him a ridiculous number of flea baths to get him clean. Luckily, he wasn't sick but he did need bottle fed for the first few weeks.

Dinky has turned out to be the best cat ever! We love him tons!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bless you for rescueing Dinky! Sounds like you have a strong bond!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Dinky had a narrow escape there. So glad your husband found him.
I hope we'll be hearing more about Dinky on catforum  

seashell


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww! that is such a cute name!


----------

